# Dead Pixel Test -

## AmoKK

*Dead Pixel Test* 
    dead/hot        .      ,      ...                    .
               ,  . 
         .      1 .
   :   -    .  ,      ,      ,        .    ,        .     .        1/10 .         .  
 , . ,     XP,    USB     .          
             .      TIFF   ,    ,   Jpeg .    TEST.         =(     =))))  dead/hot . 
  ,    (1 .),                  ,   -    ,                   .  -   ,                ,     ,  1.3                     .  . ,     ,   ,               . , ,                   ,  - __   ,   -              ,                       ,      .   ?             .    .    -   ,              ,   .  -                   1/10 ., .. 1/25, 1/30, 1/60  ..                ,       , , 1/30  1/60.                   ! 
       ,  ,  2        (Clean)        .       ,      .

----------


## zaza buka

,      ,    40     36  ,         60          ,          ,       ,        8 ,   .      ,     ?

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

*zaza buka*,
    ,           .
    ,    ,                  ,   4, 6  9 .
   (   )      ,                .
 ,         .

----------


## RAMM

,   .
   ,        ,        .

----------


## nemo000

:
 ,    ,      (  ISO64)    .       .
   ,        .  *AmoKK*   -       , :
 1 ., 1/2, 1/10, 1/15, 1/25, 1/30, 1/60(1/65), 1/100, 1/125.  , .

----------


## AndreyQaz

> ,  ,  2        (Clean)        .   ,      . 
> [FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=4]

  ..     ?

----------


## Gryshko

http://pic.ipicture.ru/Gallery/View/1026195.html 
1/250s, ISO 3200.
         ISO 100. 
 .

----------


## V00D00People

*Gryshko*,     .  99.9

----------


## iSuma

http://pic.ipicture.ru/Gallery/View/3489041.html
,  ???  ,    () .   800(((     100   1   ?

----------

